# Zero turn mowers



## Wycliff (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm in the market for a new zero turn does anyone know of good one  in the $4000 range. Welded deck and a Kawasaki engine are high on my list of things I want. Right now I'm leaning toward a Hustler Raptor SD just haven't heard a lot about them. Thanks for any help


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 10, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I'm in the market for a new zero turn does anyone know of good one  in the $4000 range. Welded deck and a Kawasaki engine are high on my list of things I want. Right now I'm leaning toward a Hustler Raptor SD just haven't heard a lot about them. Thanks for any help



Hustler makes a good mower.  The Fastrack is what I'm familiar with in that price range...haven't heard of the raptor.  Has a welded deck...commercial in nature...but more for the homeowner.  Built/manufactured in Hesston Kansas too.

I've got a Hustler Mini-Z with the Kawasaki....I like it.  Runs well.  Biggest issue I have with it is the local dealer isn't that great...so, I usually try to go elsewhere to get parts.  (filters, belts etc etc).  Really, not a lot to ZTs other than Hydro's, Engine and Deck.  Welded Deck is a must in my opinion.  Kawasaki or Honda on the engine in my opinion.  Keep the hydro oil changed/clean and you should be good on them.  They're expensive to replace if they go out.

Look at BadBoy as well.  They've gotten good reviews over the last few years they've been in the market.


----------



## MOTS (Feb 10, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I'm in the market for a new zero turn does anyone know of good one  in the $4000 range. Welded deck and a Kawasaki engine are high on my list of things I want. Right now I'm leaning toward a Hustler Raptor SD just haven't heard a lot about them. Thanks for any help



Funny that I'm in the same boat as you price range and looking at the same mower Raptor SD with 54" deck. I'm still undecided if I want to go up one more level to the Fast Track. I know several people that have Hustler's and are well satisfied. Good Luck!


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 10, 2015)

I like my BadBoy.It's built like a tank,and you can easily order parts from Tractor Supply.Has a good Kohler engine,too.


----------



## muzzy17is (Feb 10, 2015)

rjcruiser said:


> Hustler makes a good mower.  The Fastrack is what I'm familiar with in that price range...haven't heard of the raptor.  Has a welded deck...commercial in nature...but more for the homeowner.  Built/manufactured in Hesston Kansas too.
> 
> I've got a Hustler Mini-Z with the Kawasaki....I like it.  Runs well.  Biggest issue I have with it is the local dealer isn't that great...so, I usually try to go elsewhere to get parts.  (filters, belts etc etc).  Really, not a lot to ZTs other than Hydro's, Engine and Deck.  Welded Deck is a must in my opinion.  Kawasaki or Honda on the engine in my opinion.  Keep the hydro oil changed/clean and you should be good on them.  They're expensive to replace if they go out.
> 
> Look at BadBoy as well.  They've gotten good reviews over the last few years they've been in the market.



I have a Hustler Raptor and mow 3 1/2 acres with it. It is a good machine and the Kawasaki motor is awesome. I've had it 2 seasons now with no complaints. Only difference in Raptor model is the frame is bolted together in some spots but it does have a welded deck.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 10, 2015)

MOTS said:


> Funny that I'm in the same boat as you price range and looking at the same mower Raptor SD with 54" deck. I'm still undecided if I want to go up one more level to the Fast Track. I know several people that have Hustler's and are well satisfied. Good Luck!



What's the difference in price between the Raptor SD and the Fastrack


----------



## Robert28 (Feb 10, 2015)

Exmark Quest would be one to put on the list to go check out.


----------



## flyfisher1 (Feb 10, 2015)

My dad uses an eXmark and loves it, seems very powerful and reliable.  I have no experience with other zero turn mowers though so can't speak for other brands.


----------



## MOTS (Feb 10, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> What's the difference in price between the Raptor SD and the Fastrack



About another grand, and they have a SD model also. Have you went to their website and compared?

www.hustlerturf.com


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 10, 2015)

PM sent Wybro !!


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Feb 10, 2015)

I've owned a Hustler Fastrack for 11 years now and it's the best money I ever spent. Hadt to replace the belt and blade pulleys twice now but its easy to do. I thing the three pulleys and belt cost me just under $100 last summer. Besides changing the oil and air filters that the only work I've had to do on the motor. I've got a Honda 18HP on mine and I have had to clean the brushes on the starter a couple of times but it just keeps on going. I love mine.


----------



## whchunter (Feb 11, 2015)

*I*

I have a Hushavarna that I've had for several years with a Kawaski motor and no problems exect ride. These mowers typically ride much rougher than a tractor mower. Some of the new zero turns have a floating deck and some have a shock system. If you have a bad back or other problems I would check out the ones that have the better ride.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 11, 2015)

crackerdave said:


> I like my BadBoy.It's built like a tank,and you can easily order parts from Tractor Supply.Has a good Kohler engine,too.



I love my Bad Boy but I hate the Briggs & Stratton engine that's on it. It's always been hard to crank.


----------



## awstapp (Feb 11, 2015)

i bought the husqvarna 52" w/ 23hp kawasaki - model mz52le 
for $4200 last august at lanier outdoor equipment in buford

http://www.husqvarna.com/us/products/zero-turn-mowers/mz-52-676034/


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks everyone keep the ideas coming


----------



## SLY22 (Feb 11, 2015)

Me my brother my dad and my uncle all of us own Hustler mowers with the Kawasaki engines with great service from each one. Change the oil, filters and blades or sharpen and their ready for another season of mowing. Two of the mowers are 8 years old and the other two are 5 years old.


----------



## cmfireman (Feb 12, 2015)

I have a Scag Freedom Z I have been very happy with over the last 5 years and ~200 hours. Nothing but fresh oil, filters and sharpen blades so far.

MSRP for the 48" Freedom Z with 19hp Kawasaki is around $5k, but you can probably do a bit better if you shop around.

My one complaint is I didn't go with a 60" cut.


----------



## riprap (Feb 12, 2015)

I have the ex mark quest 48". Well built. It has a 22hp briggs. I have not had an issue with power. It's about 8 yrs old. It was my grandpa's. He use to cut some lawns in his subdivision for some extra cash. I have replaced a belt, a blade shaft bearing and a couple of batteries. I think I may be replacing another bearing assembly this summer. I wish you could hand start these larger engines.


----------



## stratos201 (Feb 13, 2015)

I've got a Hustler Fastrac 60 inch that I'm looking to sell but it has the Honda motor. Let me know if your interested. Nothing wrong with the mower I just bought a walker mower due to the vacuum/grass catching ability.


----------



## madsam (Feb 13, 2015)

Gravely for me. Welded deck and 23hp KAW.


----------



## bnew17 (Feb 14, 2015)

I have a gravely 52" with the stamped deck. I just use it for my yard and it works great for me.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 16, 2015)

Looks like I'll be picking up a new Hustler tomorrow, thanks for all the help


----------

